# Rotaugen züchten



## Heiko53 (31. Jan. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wie züchtet man Rotaugen? Ich möchte Rotaugen als Futterfische für einen __ Hecht züchten.Geht das mit Laichbürsten oder was muß im Teich sein?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hi Heiko,

Rotaugen laiichen an allem möglichen ab, In Algen, in Pflanzen, am Boden

MfG Frank


----------



## Heiko53 (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hallo Frank, danke laichen die auch auf der Teichfolie wenn sonst nichts im Teich ist?
Gruß Heiko


----------



## canis (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Ja, wäre möglich. Aber auch Rotaugen haben es verdient, in einem schönen, strukturierten Teich zu leben und nicht nur in einer überdimensionierten Schüssel.


----------



## Heiko53 (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hallo zusammen, wie warm muß das Wasser sein das die Rotaugen gut wachsen,Karpfen haben letztes Jahr abgelaicht aber waren im Herbst trotz füttern mit extra Karpfenfutter noch sehr klein ca. 4-5 Zentimeter. Das Wasser hat im Hochsommer ca. 14 Gradin 1.5 Meter Tiefe, was für Fische kann man sonst noch nehmen für das kalte Wasser.Gruß Heiko


----------



## canis (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Rotaugen haben eine grosse Toleranz für Wassertemperaturen zum ablaichen, zwischen 7°C und 22°C wird es als möglich angesehen. Je nach Standort wird eine unterschiedliche Temperatur bevorzugt (im Süden allgemein wärmere Temperaturen als im Norden). Allgemein laichen Rotaugen früher ab als Karpfen, also bei tieferen Wassertemperaturen (Embryonalentwicklung ab 8°C möglich, optimales Wachstum zwischen 12°C und 24°C, darunter und darüber gibts hohe Verluste). Mit deinen maximal 14°C wirst du also fast zu tief sein für eine hohe Vermehrungsrate, da die Temperatur im frühling zur Laichzeit noch deutlich darunter leigt. 

Viele Cypriniden, die als klassische Futterfische für __ Hechte gelten (obwohl er natürlich auch viele andere Arten frisst), gedeihen bei so tiefen Temperaturen weniger gut. Höchstwerte von 14°C im Sommer sind nicht viel, das kommt eher Salmoniden entgegen. Nicht zuletzt wegen den steigenden Durchschnittstemperaturen in vielen Fliessgewässern sind Salmoniden auf dem Rückzug, während Cypriniden zunehmen. Und __ Raubfische kommen ja als Futterfische kaum infrage, weil der auch sie meist lebend gefüttert werden müssen, wozu du wiederum Futterfische bräuchtest. 

Fast am besten eignen sollten sich für deine Zwecke Haseln. Sie Art laicht bereits bei unter 10°C und die Eier gedeihen zwischen 6°C und 15°C. Allenfalls eine Möglichkeit wären auch Gründlinge. Aber auch diese wachsen eher langsam. Dafür kommt die Art mit eher kühlen Teichen ebenfalls ganz gut zurecht. Beide Arten gewöhnen sich gut an handelsübliches Flocken- oder Pelletfutter.


----------



## Heiko53 (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hallo David,danke für die Antwort du kennst Dich ja sehr gut aus wo bekommt man die Haseln.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## canis (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Haseln habe ich noch nie im Handel gesehen, sie sind aber in manchen Gewässern recht häufig. Falls auch sonst niemand einen Händler mit Haseln im Angebot kennt, solltest du dich mal einer Satzfischzucht oder den Anglern in deiner Umgebung kurzschliessen.

Gründlinge solltest du dagegen einfach finden, da er als Teichfisch oft verkauft wird.


----------



## Heiko53 (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hallo Daniel, woher hast Du die Infos über die Fische?
Gruß Heiko


----------



## canis (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Aus Büchern und unzähligen Skripten. Das beste zu diesem Thema, was ich im Netz finde, ist folgendes Dokument: 

http://www.rhone-thur.eawag.ch/temperaturpraeferenzen1.pdf


----------



## Heiko53 (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hallo David, ich möchte ja nur  für einen oder 2 __ Hechte Futterfische züchten, Rotaugen habe ich ein paar und bekomme sie günstig in Frankreich bis 20 cm. für 0,55 €.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Heiko53 (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hallo David,
was für Fische hast du?
Gruß Heiko


----------



## canis (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Ich betreue Nebenberuflich eine (teil-)öffentliche Teichanlage in einem kleinen Naturschutzzentrum mit aktuell 8 Teichen zwischen 5 und 150 m2. Der grösste hat ca. 150 m3 Volumen, in ihm schwimmen zurzeit Spiegelkarpfen, __ Schuppenkarpfen, __ Giebel und Rotfedern. 

Am selben Ort betreue ich noch ein 700l-Aquarium, ebenso habe ich zwei Aquarien zuhause (natürlich alles Kaltwasser). Dort schwimmen zurzeit Rotfedern, Schuppenkarpfen, Spiegelkarpfen, Giebel, Blicken, Gründlinge und __ Döbel (von den meisten Arten aber nur juvenile).


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hi Heiko,

mit ner Eigenzucht von Futterfischen kommst Du beim __ Hecht aber nicht sehr weit. Esox lucius erreicht bei guter Futtergrundlage schon im ersten Jahr 25-30cm
Die heimischen Friedfische wie Rotaugen/Rotfedern aber kaum 5-6cm, - die werden mit rund 3 Jahren und.15cm geschlechtsreif (im kühlen Wasser werden sie langsamer wachsen). einen kleinen Fisch unter 10cm wird ein zweijähriger Hecht von 40-50cm kaum noch anschauen

@David. Kannst Du Bilder von den Blicken machen. Davon fehlt noch ein Foto beim Lexikoneintrag (gesundheitlich kann ich schon seit 2 Jahren net mehr zum Angeln, kann daher selber wohl keine mehr vor die Linse bekommen) 

MfG Frank


----------



## Heiko53 (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hallo David,
wie kommst Du darauf das das Rotaugen nur 5-6cm groß werden, meinst Du im ersten Jahr?
Ich habe gelesen die Rotaugen werden einsömmerig angeboten 6-10 cm und zweisömmerig 12-20, bei mir wachsen Sie natürlich langsamer. Ich werde die erste Zeit zukaufen oder selber fangen die Zucht ist ja für später, ich habe einen Teich  mit 20+30 +3 Meter und 2 Teiche 10+4+1,20  Meter.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hi Heiko,

die 5-6cm bezieht sich aufs erst Jahr,(einsömmrig)  sind also im 2. Herbst  (2sömmrig)  auch um 12cm
Die Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit von Rotaugen hängt ja, wie bei allen natürlich (vor allem ohne Zufütterung) aufwachsenden Fischen von Herkunftsgewässer ab, In einem großen nährstoffreichen und "warmen" Gewässer (Flachlandsee, Stausee - wo die Rotaugen/Rotfedern/__ Brassen Satzfische meißt nebenbei mit abgefisch und verkauft werden - ) das hier in Mitteleuropa auf natürliche Weise im Jahr ca. 130-140kg Fisch pro Hektar Wasserfläche hervorbringt wachsen sich natürlich was schneller ab. 
In einem Mittelgebirgsfluß oder einen nährstoffarm gehaltenen Gartenteich ohne Zufüttern erreichen sie auf rein natürlichen Wege im 2. Jahr jedenfalls noch  keine 20cm

MfG Frank


----------



## Heiko53 (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hallo David,
naja schau mer mal, ich werde die Rotaugen schon füttern.
Grüße Heiko


----------



## Störamigo (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

hi
die Größe der Rotaugen kommt auf die Größe des Gewässers an
und um sie zu züchten braucht man nur einen kleinen Teich mit Pflanzen wie Wasserster oder änlichem
MfG Olaf


----------



## canis (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*



Heiko53 schrieb:


> Hallo David,
> naja schau mer mal, ich werde die Rotaugen schon füttern.
> Grüße Heiko


Nicht jeder hier heisst David 

Zuletzt hast du mit Frank gesprochen, ich war seit gestern Abend nicht mehr online 





			
				Störamigo schrieb:
			
		

> die Größe der Rotaugen kommt auf die Größe des Gewässers an


Jein. Es ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum - gerade in der Aquaristik - dass Fische ihr Wachstum der Beckengrösse anpassen. Das stimmt schlicht nicht. Ebenso wenig trifft dies bei Teichfischen zu. Jedoch hat der Lebensraum natürlich durchaus einen grossen Einfluss darauf, wie sich die Population entwickelt, sprich welche Dichte erreicht wird. Und bei höheren Dichten kann es durch die starke Kunkurrenz durchaus verlangsamtem Wachstum kommen. Aber eben: Die Aussage "im kleinen Teich bleiben die Fische klein" ist so nicht richtig. 


@Frank: 

Kann gerne mal Bilder von Blicken hochladen. Wird aber noch ein paar Tage dauern, da ich das Wochenende über ausser Haus bin und kaum Zeit fürs Forum habe.


----------



## Störamigo (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hallo canis
das mit der Größe stimmt doch und das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung
das kann man bei mir hinten in einem Graben beobachten
natürlich geht das nicht mit einem 2m³ Teich das währe ja viel zu klein aber zwichschen einem Graben und einem großen See ist ein deutlicher Unterschied denn die im Graben sind im Durchschnitt nur 12cm groß
und die im See im Durchschnitt 20cm groß.Ok der See ist ziemlich groß aber dennoch gibt es Unterschiede

MfG Olaf


----------



## muschtang (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Für die perfekte Rotaugenzucht empfehle ich __ Hornkraut! Und zwar in Massen! Sorgt für Futter+ Versteck+ Laichmöglichkeit!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hi Olaf,

es ist nicht die unbedingt die Gewässergröße die das Fischwachstum beeinflußt, sondern das was ein Gewässer an Nahrung produziert ist ausschlaggebend. 
Ein nährstoffreicher See liefert um 140kg Fisch h/Jahr, Ein nährstoffarmer Bergsee kaum 20kg h/Jahr. Heißt also je mehr Futter die Fische finden können desto besser wachsen sie ab (wenn es keine Überbestände gibt). Steigt aber z.B die Fischmenge an passiert das was David schon geschrieben hat. Die gleiche Futtermenge verteilt sich auf immer Mäuler und die Fische verbutten in der Folge - das betrifft fast alle größerern Lebewesen wie man es auch auf vielen Inseln feststellen kann

Einen __ Hecht z.B  kann man in einem 1m Aquarium durch gute Fütterung auch auf 1m Länge bringen

MfG Frank


----------



## Störamigo (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hi Frank


> Einen __ Hecht z.B kann man in einem 1m Aquarium durch gute Fütterung auch auf 1m Länge bringen


das aber nur wenn du immer eine gleichmäßige Teperatur hast und ihm viel Futter gibst
denn die bei mir hinten im Graben haben viel Futter sind aber trotzdem klein 

MfG Olaf


----------



## Heiko53 (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hallo olav, was hast du hinten im Graben __ Hechte und wie groß sind sie und wie ist die Wassertemperatur?
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Störamigo (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

hi Heiko der Graben ist nur 35cm tief die Fische kommen jeden Frühling aus einem kleinen kleinen kleinen See
manchmal schwimmen dort Babyhechte aber meist sind die so 45cm groß letzten Sommer hab ich dort geangelt und hab einen 90cm __ Hecht gefangen das war aber eine ausname

MfG Olaf


----------



## canis (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hmm, erklär mir doch mal genau dein Grabensystem, ich habs nicht begriffen. Nur 35 cm tief und im Winter keine Fische drin? Und kommen die Fische im Frühling alleine aus dem kleinen See oder holst du sie? 

Dann ist auch klar, dass deine __ Hechte nicht gross werden, denn entweder nimmst du sie ja raus oder sie sterben im Winter. Übrigens lässt sich ein __ Hecht problemlos hochmästen, auch wenn das Wasser nicht konstant ist. Die Nahrungsaufnahme wird bei tiefen Temperaturen nur verringert, was das Wachstum verlangsamt, aber nicht aufhält. Er braucht damit nur etwas länger, um gross zu werden.


----------



## Störamigo (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hallo
also im Frühling kommen sie über einen Seitenarm in den Graben und bleiben bis ende Sommer und schwimmen dann wieder in den See und in meinem Graben hab ich sehr viele __ Giebel und beim Füttern schmatzen dann etwa 100 Mäuler es können ja nicht alle gleichzeitig schmatzen denn es sind noch mehr Fische
Gruß Olaf


----------



## canis (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Ok danke, nun ist es mir klar. 

Nur spricht das nicht mal ansatzweise für deine Aussage, wonach Fische in kleinen Gewässern wegen der geringen Grösse klein bleiben. Das spricht eher dafür, dass die jungen __ Hechte lieber im seichten Wasser leben als die grossen alten Tiere.


----------



## Störamigo (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hi
der See fässt etwa 40m³ und das ist kein großes Gewässer und die __ Hechte schwimmen auch in den See wenn es kalt wird weil dort das Futter ist.
Gruß Olaf


----------

